# My new Trio



## apple320 (Mar 29, 2010)

Finally got this one done today.  Had the nib for a while and I finally got a body built for it.






















Chris


----------



## drayman (Mar 29, 2010)

very nice chris, where do you get the clip from.


----------



## JimB (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice (but those pictures are to big)


----------



## jeffnreno (Mar 29, 2010)

Great looking pen - nice work


----------



## jbostian (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice pen!

Jamie


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great pen Chris . That Danitrio nib is awesome looking . You should work on an Urushi finished pen for those nibs . I'll be making a batch of the striped blanks soon , what color would you like ?


----------



## apple320 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Blank color*

The black and white one was really nice.

These clips I got years ago.  I bought about 150 of them as I thought when I am finished the 150 I should know how to make a nice pen. lol

Chris


----------

